# Best CCTV DVR security system?



## Doc

I'm in the market for a security system that will record what happens on my property and that is accessible via the internet.  I've looked at a few and know what sounds good from the sales talk but would like to hear from those who have experience with these things before I buy.

I would like one with 8 or more cameras.  One I've seen comes with 8 cameras but can handle up to 16 cameras.

If possible please post a link to any of these units you would recommend.


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

We went with a single camera Speco set up at the office (www.specotech.com).

One thing we wanted was a watermark feature on the video, so that if needed for evidence, we had a much better proof that the vids had not been tampered with or edited.  The downside is that the video is in a proprietary format that does not translate to conventional video players.

The system has a 244 Gb DVR that is on a one week loop at, I believe, 15fps.


----------



## joec

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

We used Jet Security Systems on our property and they also built the computer we added to handle it. It records up to 4 years of images and was pretty reasonable in price. Ours can also be expanded out to up to 32 cameras. The do work in Ohio and Kentucky. I can also access the feed from my cameras for off site via the internet.


----------



## Dargo

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

After shopping around for, like two months, I bought this 8 Camera DVR.

According to our local thieves, um, security shops, this is a very good quality DVR for 8 cameras.  As you can see, it's right at $300 delivered.  Two of our local shops wanted $699 for the exact same DVR.  And I do mean exact; same model number and all.


----------



## joec

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

Yes it isn't as expensive as one would think. The hardest part is power to the camera (coax cable), power back up and storage (hard disk). Camera cards can be added in 4, 8 or 16 bank cards. We used a dedicated computer but could of added it to our office machine. We wanted the computer in the apartment and hook it to our big screen TV when out of the office.

Oh and a good source is Tiger Direct for all of it.


----------



## fubar

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

Doc:
 I hope these links work.
  This is what we use.  We purchased the system without cameras, and added them as we needed.  The reason being is generally the cameras are of one type only and are generally great for pictures in a small, clear, well lit, daytime, cloud free, brisk air, quiet, out of direct sunlight, temps between 55 and 57 degrees kelvin, pastel colors......get the drift?  (cheap)

We then purchased _some_ cameras that were top notch for out door see in the dark, color, some cameras, that can be zoomed in and set, and some with wide angle.  The rest we bought cheap daytime cameras to fill in  the blind spots.  Generally you don't need all of them for quality face recognition, but you may need some.  Generally you don't need all of them to be zoom, but you may need some.  

We found the internet access to be very valuable, and the ability to make a quick thumb drive for the police to be handy. (I like giving the cops what they need real quick, and send them on their way.  the longer they stay around, the closer they get to the back room and the copper pipes!!)


http://www.swann.com.au/webfiles/download/929dvr16_8500ai_br_en1008.pdf

http://www.swann.com.au/s/products/category/?catid=44&page=2&perpage=10&searchString=

Scotty


----------



## Erik

*Re: Best DVR security system?*

We use an i3DVR unit at the office with 16 cameras feeding into it.
It has an on-board CD writer in case we need to create a data disc for the PD.
not sure what it cost, as it was included in the bid for all the wiring, hardware, etc... for the 40k square feet of building.


----------



## Doc

That sounds expensive Eric.  Fubar's links were priced at 2k.  More than I wanted to pay.  So I'm still looking at the Ebay link that Dargo provided, and I've shopped Tiger Direct as someone else suggested.
Tiger Direct has a Night Owl 16 channel unit that comes with 8 cameras and 60 ft of cable for each camera for around 600 dollars.  
link to all the surveillance gear:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=4442

Here is the 16 channel 8 camera setup:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5713699&Sku=N247-1024
on sale today for $549.   
From comments of users this sounds like a low end unit.  Analog cameras.  Pictures is not real sharp.  Some said they could not make out faces from the images.

Now I'm investigating IP cameras with PoE  (Power over Internet) so you only have to run the cat 5 cable, not a power cable and a video cable.  The  DVR would also have to support IP cameras .... I have plenty more homework to do on this.  Every page I find turns up as many more questions as answers.  

Has anyone tried IP cameras?  They appear to be the rage now.  No idea about the cost.  This might be why some of the systems were 2k and up.

edit to add:
Here is a link to a blog that appears to be full of info.  This guy seems to know his stuff.
http://cctvcameraman.blogspot.com/


----------



## garygaboury

I bought and set up a 9 camera system at work last spring. It was aound $700 on ebay for the whole set up..

This was another case of you get what you pay for. If I were to do it again nothing would come off ebay.  The system sounded great, in reality it is hard to make out faces more than 5' from the camera lense, The motion detection turns on when the wind blows but not always when you drive a truck past the camera.  Support does not exist for software or hardware, the software in the recorder is poor at best...

If you are running your own wires you can by a hybrid coax that has power wire moulded onto the coax to keep it clean and easy for about the same price as a box of rg6 coax.  

I highly reccomend a quality system hard wired all into a quality recording system.

For me this is a very clear buy cheap buy twice situation..

Gary


----------

